# Te vreau pentru mine



## poetpenpassion

Hello! How are you? My name is Yelena, i`am from Russia, from Moscow. I need help with this phrase:" Te vreau pentru mine". Thank you! Yelena.


----------



## jazyk

I want you (for myself).


----------



## renatapatry

en espanol se dice "Te quiero para mi" (te respondo en espanol porque ya te he visto en ese foro) 
en ingles si no me equivoco se dice "I want you (only) for me"
Saludos


----------



## poetpenpassion

Thank you very much! Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## farscape

renatapatry said:


> ...
> en ingles si no me equivoco se dice "I want you (only) for me"
> Saludos



...I want you all to myself...


Later


----------



## renatapatry

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *renatapatry* 

 
 				...
en ingles si no me equivoco se dice "I want you (only) for me"
Saludos 

...I want you all to myself...


Later 		



Multumesc! Chiar nu stiam exact


----------



## Robyyz

I want you only for me...


----------



## renatapatry

Robyyz said:


> I want you only for me...



 asta am zis si eu si cica nu e corect


----------



## Robyyz

cum să nu fie corect?Îi o traducere foarte des folosită de englezi...
Mie mi se pare ok


----------



## farscape

Robyyz said:


> cum să nu fie corect?Îi o traducere foarte des folosită de englezi...
> Mie mi se pare ok



Bine că e doar o părerere  Nu mi-e clar de ce "englezii" ar avea nevoie de o traducere.

1. Gramatical: me -> myself (I want it for myself)
2. Înţeles - de cele mai multe ori traducerile directe (mot-a-mot) sunt  fie distorsiuni lexicale şi/sau incorecte gramatical, fie altereza  înţelesul expresiei originale 

TTFN,


----------



## poetpenpassion

Hello! Excuse me, please, can you write me this in English, please?! I don`t speak Romanian lenguage! Can you understand me, please? Thank you! Yelena.


----------



## renatapatry

poetpenpassion said:


> Hello! Excuse me, please, can you write me this in English, please?! I don`t speak Romanian lenguage! Can you understand me, please? Thank you! Yelena.



I said that "te vreau pentru mine" is translated into English "I want you (only) for me" and farscape said that the correct form is "I want you all to myself". Robyyz, in the 7th comment, said as I said (I want you only for me) and I said to him, in the 8th comment, that it isn't correct. Farscape corrected him too, telling him, in the 10th comm, that if we translate something word by word, we might translate it wrong, changing the meaning of the sentence. 
I hope you understood... Bye !


----------



## Aoyama

But simply, the structure is :

*Te                           vreau     pentru mine* 
You (complement) _ want  for      me
hence = I want you for me (myself)
the added meanings of "only for myself", "all to myself" etc are possible, but that does not really appear in the original (simple and quite sufficient) sentence._


----------



## farscape

Aoyama said:


> But simply, the structure is :
> 
> *Te                           vreau     pentru mine*
> You (complement) _ want  for      me
> hence = I want you for me (myself)
> the added meanings of "only for myself", "all to myself" etc are possible, but that does not really appear in the original (simple and quite sufficient) sentence._


_

Bravo, you just missed the passion that such a statement is supposed to convey: one of the dangers of doing direct (mot-a-mot) translations.

f._


----------



## Aoyama

Right, but "the passion conveyed" is probably a matter of judgement rather than accurate translation. "I want you for me" conveys (to me) more passion without adding an evident "all" ...
Shouldn't it be then *Te vreau tot** pentru mine* ... ?


----------



## farscape

Aoyama said:


> Right, but "the passion conveyed" is probably a matter of judgement rather than accurate translation. "I want you for me" conveys (to me) more passion without adding an evident "all" ...
> Shouldn't it be then *Te vreau tot** pentru mine* ... ?



Actually is much simpler - for a native speaker, that is. The use of the verb *a vrea* rather than *a dori* is what gives the passion, it's more than a simple desire, when you say this it's like a "must have".

A native speaker would never use what you're proposing because it doesn't sound right [much better "vreau sa fii (toata/totul) a mea/al meu "].

TTFN,


----------



## poetpenpassion

Friends, "Te vreau pentru mine" is the song. The singer is Romanian actress and singer Ramona Badescu, she is living and working in Italy. This song is very quick, for to dance. I can`t hear her... If you want, you can hear her in You tube for understanding better... Excuse me, please, for my bad English. Thank you very much for all of you! Yelena.


----------



## Aoyama

> A native speaker would never use what you're proposing because it doesn't sound right .


 Probably, sadly enough, my Romanian is limited (though I understand it, because my parents were Romanians, but I haven't spoken it for ... 52 years).


> much better "vreau sa fii (toata/totul) a mea/al meu ".


Right. Where is the "te" though ? Understated ? That would be "want [you] (all) mine" (want that you be mine).


----------



## farscape

Let's continue this off-line, I'll PM you with some comments.

BFN,


----------

